# Meet my little Rebel



## Jaws23 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello all this is my new puppy Rebel and I am very excited to bring him home Wednesday  here are some pictures of him I'd like to share that I've taken as we visited him prior to us getting him.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Good looking pup!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cute pup and cool name too


----------



## Jaws23 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the kind words! I am beyond excited to bring our little guy home..I can already tell he's sweet and intelligent with a curious nature. I can also tell that my girlfriend and I are in love with him already!! We will update with pictures tomorrow


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Welcome and what a cute puppy.


----------



## Jaws23 (Mar 21, 2016)

*Updated Pics *

Our baby boy is 8 weeks old today and he is getting situated into our home just fine! Already loves his crate and is picking things up quickly! If only I could get him to stop chewing on daddy's hands lol those little buggers are sharp! He's met all kinds of new dogs and people of all different walks of life. I was especially proud of how he acted around all the children from babies to those with disabilities. Needless to say he follows mommy and daddy around all the time and he loves to play..I feel blessed


----------



## Jaws23 (Mar 21, 2016)

*One more for now..haha *

He has our heart :wub:


----------



## DaxsMom (Mar 28, 2016)

So cute!!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Congratulations! He sure is cute .


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh he's adorable!  Awesome name!


----------



## Jaws23 (Mar 21, 2016)

Some more pics


----------



## Jaws23 (Mar 21, 2016)

And a couple more..you could say I'm obsessed with him haha..I'm a proud owner and so happy I chose this breed


----------



## JMJ (Nov 18, 2015)

Those razor sharp teeth love bites will one day stop - even if it doesn't seem like it!
What a gorgeous boy


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Careful a bit. You can overdo socializing. He is only a little guy don't try to do too much and make your priority your relationship and bonding with him. The following is an excellent thread to review:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html


----------



## Jaws23 (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah I'll be happy when he gets over that biting phase but he's so cute I can't get mad haha  I appreciate the concern on socializing but I had no choice due to the holiday. We have plenty of one on one time and he knows who the boss is  enjoying every minute of this thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Adorable! The biting will definitely stop. Mine is 4 months old and just starting to teeth so it's getting a bit worse, but just be firm and consistent and I find that helped with him a lot. Enjoy him because the time goes by really fast!


----------



## Jaws23 (Mar 21, 2016)

You're right he is growing fast and slowly learning to bite his toys and not me lol..I'm enjoying every second! He's picking up commands very well he will be 10 weeks on Monday!


----------



## Jaws23 (Mar 21, 2016)

Just a quick update our little guy is doing great and getting bigger he's about 12 weeks now


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Post some pics!


----------



## kaylab123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness, your boy is so adorable. I can't wait to bring home my little boy in June! The time can't go by soon enough! Thank you for sharing your awesome photos!


----------

